# How to combine multiple .rar files with 7Zip - its asking me to "overwrite file" (kontakt library) ...?



## ManicMiner

I've downloaded some stuff from 8Dio and they come in multiple Part .rar files.
These are obviously to be combined together, but whenever I unpack Part1 and then start on Part2, it wants me to *overwrite *the Part1 files with whatever is in Part2.rar.

I'm using 7Zip.
Should I just choose overwrite and it will combine, or do you suggest anything other than 7Zip that will do a good job?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

ManicMiner said:


> I've downloaded some stuff from 8Dio and they come in multiple Part .rar files.
> These are obviously to be combined together, but whenever I unpack Part1 and then start on Part2, it wants me to *overwrite *the Part1 files with whatever is in Part2.rar.
> 
> I'm using 7Zip.
> Should I just choose overwrite and it will combine, or do you suggest anything other than 7Zip that will do a good job?


You only unpack Part1 (make sure all the other parts are in the same directory). Then 7Zip automatically unpacks all the others.
The only additional ones you have to unpack is if there is an additional rar with instrument files.

In short:
Only unpack Part1.rar and then all that are not named Part*.rar


----------



## ManicMiner

Manuel Stumpf said:


> You only unpack Part1 (make sure all the other parts are in the same directory). Then 7Zip automatically unpacks all the others.
> The only additional ones you have to unpack is if there is an additional rar with instrument files.
> 
> In short:
> Only unpack Part1.rar and then all that are not named Part*.rar


thanks, but 7Zip is not picking up Part2, Part3. It just unpacks Part1 then stops.


----------



## pulsedownloader

Highlight all files, then right click and press extract


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

ManicMiner said:


> thanks, but 7Zip is not picking up Part2, Part3. It just unpacks Part1 then stops.


The 7Zip GUI only shows Part1 all the time while processing all the others. But it should unpack all Part* files. Check the filesize of your extracted directory.
Most often the rar archives are only used to bundle the files. As long as the files are already compressed audio, the filesize of the unpacked folder is roughly the size of the archives.

If you want to try a different tool PeaZip works fine too.
(Actually PeaZip can unrar the rar archives, where other rar unarchivers have problems with and report illegal archives, a common problem with some developers).


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

I think it asks you to "overwrite" because it is already unpacked.


----------



## ManicMiner

Manuel Stumpf said:


> I think it asks you to "overwrite" because it is already unpacked.


Ah, I think you're right. It did extract, but 7zip didn't display in the info box ,"now unpacking Part2.rar". When I add up the sizes, they just about add up.
Funny thing though, when I examined the properties of Part1.rar it gave me the total number of files and the filesize which relates to the total archive, not just what is in Part1.rar.
ie. it gave me Part1+Part2 total. A little misleading.


----------

